# hoppos basic hydro kit!



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos custom suspension works in ontaria ca
has every thing u need for a hydro/ or air kit

every thing is in stock and ready for ur car


















also includes all hoses

f-b-c-c 
or f-b-s-s


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Whats all included? what motor is in it?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

EVERY THING U SEE PLUS HOSES AND ITS A BASIC MOTOR WITH MARRIZOCCHI GEAR 7


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

What's the price on the kit?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

TICKET :uh:


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

how much for the kit


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

:dunno: $$


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

$1050



-BLOCKS(100% USA MADE) 
-BACKING PLATES(100% USA MADE) 
-RODS(100% USA MADE) 
-SLOW DOWNS(100% USA MADE) 
-CHECK VALVES(100% USA MADE) 
-TANKS
-GEARS
-GEAR BOLTS
-TANK O RING
-PUMP 2 BLOCK O RING
-SOLENOIDS
-CYLINDERS
-CYLINDER BOLTS
-CLYINDER FITTINGS
-FRONT HOSES
-BACK HOSES
-RET. LINES
-SWITCHES
-PANNEL
-SWITCH CORD
-CUPS 
-DONUTS
-DUMPS
-FITTING PACK


ALL IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

IM GETTING MY KIT 2MARROW


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

How much for a three pump kit shipped to va 20151


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT FOR ART


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Apr 21 2011, 02:10 PM~20390399
> *IM GETTING MY KIT 2MARROW
> *



i got it boxed up and ready for u along with the other ones!

let me know!

hoppos

ttt for hoppos and classic style


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOVEDEMCADDYS_@Apr 21 2011, 04:07 PM~20391289
> *How much for a three pump kit shipped to va 20151
> *



pmed!!!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## obie (Mar 20, 2010)

how much for a kit shipped to 81008


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by obie_@Apr 22 2011, 12:59 PM~20397145
> *how much for a kit shipped to 81008
> *



1050 shipped!
hit me up man let me know
909 923 5553 hoppos

make sure to mention layitlow!


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

do you sell whammy tanks? :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@Apr 22 2011, 01:05 PM~20397185
> *do you sell whammy tanks? :biggrin:
> *



sure do in stock!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 22 2011, 12:51 PM~20397102
> *i got it boxed up and ready for u along with the other ones!
> 
> let me know!
> ...


GOT THE SET UP TODAY THANKS ART AND ALEX AND GLAD YOU GUYS ARE BUSY


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Apr 22 2011, 09:08 PM~20399784
> *GOT THE SET UP TODAY THANKS ART AND ALEX AND GLAD YOU GUYS ARE BUSY
> *



np man! and now u guys got the shirts too!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 25 2011, 09:30 AM~20414755
> *np man! and now u guys got the shirts too!
> *


YEAH WE'LL BE WEARING THEM TO REPERSENT HOPPOS HYDRAULICS


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Apr 25 2011, 12:51 PM~20415955
> *YEAH WE'LL BE WEARING THEM TO REPERSENT HOPPOS HYDRAULICS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 22 2011, 01:04 PM~20397180
> *1050 shipped!
> hit me up man let me know
> 909 923 5553 hoppos
> ...



how much picked up? wat size cylinders? are upgrades available, ( deep cups, bigger cylinders, coil overs, etc)


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

yes all upgrades are available,
1050 for the kit


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 22 2011, 01:04 PM~20397180
> *1050 shipped!
> hit me up man let me know
> 909 923 5553 hoppos
> ...


So is it 1050 shipped? Or picked up


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

BOOTH RIGHT NOW FOR A COUPLE WEEKS WERE DOIN FREE SHIPPING ON THE KITS THAT WHY IS 1050 FOR BOTH

HOPPOS 909 923 5553


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 21 2011, 10:58 AM~20388422
> *$1050
> -BLOCKS(100% USA MADE)
> -BACKING PLATES(100% USA MADE)
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

what size cylinders ? 

does it come with powerballs ?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

6-8 for front 
10's in the back

all upgrades available
powerballs deep cups
whammy tank
bearing end caps

its limitless lol


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

to the top


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos
909 923 5553


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I pm'd u with what I need  
Or do I have to call?


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 29 2011, 11:33 AM~20447956
> *I pm'd u with what I need
> Or do I have to call?
> *




1050$ + 75$ for the upgrades
and free shipping!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@Apr 30 2011, 11:55 AM~20454355
> *PM sent
> *



pm'ed


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 20 2011, 03:28 PM~20383051
> *hoppos custom suspension works in ontaria ca
> has every thing u need for a hydro/ or air kit
> 
> ...



how much for a 3 pump setup thx!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

1399$ 3 pump kit


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 21 2011, 11:58 AM~20388422
> *-BLOCKS(100% USA MADE)
> -RODS(100% USA MADE)
> -TANKS
> ...


how much for this


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 4 2011, 08:18 PM~20486796
> *how much for this
> *



the 2 pump kit ?
that guy runs $1050 bro


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Apr 20 2011, 03:28 PM~20383051
> *hoppos custom suspension works in ontaria ca
> has every thing u need for a hydro/ or air kit
> 
> ...


TTMFT to art and the crew at Hoppos. I just got my kit and Batteries this morning


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@May 6 2011, 09:19 PM~20500894
> *TTMFT to art and the crew at Hoppos. I just got my kit and Batteries this morning
> *



nice! congrats man keep us posted!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@May 7 2011, 09:13 AM~20502759
> *
> 
> hoppos 909 923 5553
> *


thanks Ray,got my shipment in,will be doing more biz with you bro,was good talking to you about the old days here in S Oregon,take care and you will be hearing from us again,great prices and service :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 10 2011, 08:11 AM~20521344
> *thanks Ray,got my shipment in,will be doing more biz with you bro,was good talking to you about the old days here in S Oregon,take care and you will be hearing from us again,great prices and service :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@May 10 2011, 08:11 AM~20521344
> *thanks Ray,got my shipment in,will be doing more biz with you bro,was good talking to you about the old days here in S Oregon,take care and you will be hearing from us again,great prices and service :thumbsup:
> *




thanks! good to hear man!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@May 4 2011, 10:42 AM~20482869
> *1399$ 3 pump kit
> *


FOR THAT PRICE IS IT POWER BALLS AND 14" REAR CYLINDERS? OR IS THAT REQUIRE MORE $$ FOR THOSE UPGRADES?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Call us today and yes we'll do that. Shipping not included


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@May 11 2011, 10:58 AM~20529548
> *Call us today and yes we'll do that. Shipping not included
> *


OKAY WILL DO THANKS.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@May 11 2011, 08:58 AM~20529548
> *Call us today and yes we'll do that. Shipping not included
> *


damn... :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 11 2011, 11:48 AM~20530160
> *damn...  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

we are now offering a kit with every thing u need

our hoppos signature series kit
with batteries all cables and wire
and pre cut angle to build the racks!

prices will be up shortly!


hoppos is also now stocking batteries!
ready for ya!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*new kit comming soon!*

we are now offering a kit with every thing u need

our hoppos signature series kit
with batteries all cables and wire
and pre cut angle to build the racks!

prices will be up shortly!


hoppos is also now stocking batteries!
ready for ya!

hoppos 909 923 5553:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

How much for a kit to 93635....? Thanks Art....


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

inspirationsfoundr said:


> How much for a kit to 93635....? Thanks Art....


1050 and ill cover the shipping


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> 1050 and ill cover the shipping


Cool, Thanks Art....


----------



## fish65 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Art im the guy who last week bought some seals and shipped them next day to Florida thanks alot got them just like u guys said. I have a question? does any pump head and motor work with Hoppos blocks with out issues? Thanks for any help.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

np man!



inspirationsfoundr said:


> Cool, Thanks Art....


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

fish65 said:


> Hey Art im the guy who last week bought some seals and shipped them next day to Florida thanks alot got them just like u guys said. I have a question? does any pump head and motor work with Hoppos blocks with out issues? Thanks for any help.


the way our block is designed its made to fit any style out there even the older stuff all 100% usa made
and im glad u got every thing there on time!

looking foward to do more with u!

hoppos 909 923 5553!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

fish65 said:


> Hey Art im the guy who last week bought some seals and shipped them next day to Florida thanks alot got them just like u guys said. I have a question? does any pump head and motor work with Hoppos blocks with out issues? Thanks for any help.




we had to bust a mission to get those seals out to u too because by the time we ran the card it was already pass the 3pm dealine at our local post office for next day to folrida. so i had my driver drive 40 miles to meet them at there next stop/ pick up! just so u can have them lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

HYDRO909 said:


> we had to bust a mission to get those seals out to u too because by the time we ran the card it was already pass the 3pm dealine at our local post office for next day to folrida. so i had my driver drive 40 miles to meet them at there next stop/ pick up! just so u can have them lol


Thats customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris said:


> Thats customer service :thumbsup:


yeah we wanna keep our customers satisfied! and he got them on time too!


----------



## montecarlo79 (Feb 21, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> yeah we wanna keep our customers satisfied! and he got them on time too!


hey hoppos sup i wanna know how much for the kit to made a piston pump, gear,tank,block,piston,valve,fitting
let me know grasias


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

montecarlo79 said:


> hey hoppos sup i wanna know how much for the kit to made a piston pump, gear,tank,block,piston,valve,fitting
> let me know grasias


580 for a piston pump kit!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

******NOW AT HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS

big fish videos come grab them!
pnx. lowrider show and after hop!
909 923 5553 hoppos







:biggrin:


also offering a kit for 500$$$$$$ for front or back! call us up!


VOL. 56 
LA
APPLE VALLEY
ARIZONA LRM SHOW AND AFTER HOP


55
STRETS OF HAWAII AND CRENSHAW LV AND MO VAL

AND 54
LA



hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

How much for the full kit shipped to canada?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Low-63-impala said:


> How much for the full kit shipped to canada?


 

pmed


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

_







FROM 6/23/11- 7/4/11_

ALRIGHT U GUYS SO THIS IS A 
"ARTS IN A GOOD MOOD SPECIAL"
















WERE OFFERING FREE SHIPPING ON ALL KITS ORDERED BETWEEN 6/23/11- 7/4/11

4TH OF JULY SPECIAL!
THIS OFFER IS GOOD FOR ANY BASIC HYDRO KIT THAT IS ORDER BETWEEN THOSE DATES POSTED ABOVE CALL US UP OR STOP BY AND CHECK OUT ALL OF OUR INVERTORY!
ALL ITEMS ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP
​
$1050 FOR (F-B-C-C) OR (F-B-S-S)
2 PUMPS CHROME
(SEE PICTURE) KIT INCLUDES HOSES***

$1050



-BLOCKS(100% USA MADE) 
-BACKING PLATES(100% USA MADE) 
-RODS(100% USA MADE) 
-SLOW DOWNS(100% USA MADE) 
-CHECK VALVES(100% USA MADE) 
-TANKS
-GEARS
-GEAR BOLTS
-TANK O RING
-PUMP 2 BLOCK O RING
-SOLENOIDS
-CYLINDERS
-CYLINDER BOLTS
-CLYINDER FITTINGS
-FRONT HOSES
-BACK HOSES
-RET. LINES
-SWITCHES
-PANNEL
-SWITCH CORD
-CUPS 
-DONUTS
-DUMPS
-FITTING PACK

​

CALL US UP TO ORDER NOW 909 923 5553
HOPPOS 
11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762
HOPPOSONLINE.COM
​


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos custom hydraulics and suspenion works
has every thing in stock.

we are also looking for some more shop to carry our product across the U.S.
if u need parts and are intresed in carry the hoppos signature series product let us know
hoppos! 909 923 5553

ask for alex or art


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

catch the new hoppos trailer at the shows!

need parts call us up got it all in stock!
ships same day if ordered before 2pm


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

make sure to add us on facebook! and like us!

new website will be up soon with click and buy options!
http://www.facebook.com/Hopposonline


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS 
*WILL BE THERE WITH A BOOTH WITH HUGE SAVING. 


GET ALL UR PARTS AT SUPER SHOW FOR THE SAME PRICE WE SELL THEM TO ALL THE SHOPS! WHOLESALE TO THE PUBLIC AT THE HOPPOS BOOTH DEAD CENTER DOWN VENDER ROW!!
MAKE SURE TO STOP ON BY AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW PRODUCT ALONG WITH THE TALKED ABOUT "RF1 AND RF2" PUMPS!

909 923 5553!​


----------



## davidcarmen (Mar 17, 2007)

how much for basic kit with piston, 16 in cylinders, extra to dumps shipped to 77591


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

davidcarmen said:


> how much for basic kit with piston, 16 in cylinders, extra to dumps shipped to 77591


david! u lookin for a 2 pump kit with one pump being piston right and extra to dumps?... what do u mean by that call us up for quicker response!
909 923 5553


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

u got any gears 9 11 or 13 prices thanx


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

i got 7marz 9rockford and 11rockford call us up 909 923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

all kits are coming with # 11s 1050$ plenty to ship out!.... just in time for the holidays!

909 923 5553
www.hopposonline.com
www.facebook.com/hopposonline


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*black friday,green monday and orange sunday! who cares!!!!!
this is a 
Arts in a good mood special!!!!!!
*
heres a HOPPOS street kit 2 pumps chrome
w/ backing plates and rods
ur choice of cylinders from 6-10 for front or back
... ur choice of f-b-s-s or f-b-c-c 

$$$1050.00


oh wait and free shipping!!!!!


and i wanna give away free dvd's to all kits!!!!!

shipping if for the lower 48 states
excludes hawaii, alaska, puerto rico and internatinol

909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762

www.hopposonline.com
www.facebook.com/hopposonline

this special is only good in store or over the phone


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you have any pics of yer aircraft style pump?


----------



## silvamilo16 (Feb 13, 2012)

how much shipped to nm 88203 4 pump setup


----------



## silvamilo16 (Feb 13, 2012)

how much shipped to nm 88203 4 pump set up


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

What do your bearing caps look like? Do you have any polished blocks?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

yes i do have polished blocks in stock logoed tops dual side pressure and dual side returns and i have 2 different style bearing caps


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

HYDRO909 said:


> yes i do have polished blocks in stock logoed tops dual side pressure and dual side returns and i have 2 different style bearing caps



Sounds like perfect blocks for me. Any pics of blocks and caps? And then could you shoot me a price on 2 blocks, one whammy tank (raw, not chrome), 2 nicer motors and 2 end caps? Thanks homie.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

flaco78 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

HYDRO909 said:


> *black friday,green monday and orange sunday! who cares!!!!!
> this is a
> Arts in a good mood special!!!!!!
> *
> ...


now that's a deal u do something on 3 pumps 4 dumps


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

sorry guys if we havent responed lately to any of your pms or replys on the threads we have been super busy at the shop if you guys need any parts or help with any thing check out
www.hopposonline.com 
www.facebook.com/hoppos.hydraulics

or call us here @
909 923 5553

with the machine shop fully up and running it been hard to keep up with layitlow!
make sure you check out our facebook where we display all of our new product releases!

thank you


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

100% usa blocks going to be on sale at the super show! this is just a sample of what the sales are going to be like!!!
45$ to the general public!
3/8 top press. and 3/8 top return street block


----------

